# Great O&w Manuals And Catalogues



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi

Just in case any of you haven't seen them before, I found these today on Chuck Maddox's site:

http://home.xnet.com/~cmaddox/o_and_w/inst...ctions.html#Top

http://home.xnet.com/~cmaddox/o_and_w/catalog/catalog.html

http://home.xnet.com/~cmaddox/o_and_w/odds...d_ends.html#Top

http://home.xnet.com/~cmaddox/o_and_w/impo...matter.html#Top

cheers









Dave


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks for sharing, Dave 

I own four shown in the catalogue and hope to get a few more as when I can









Mike


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I've seen these on Chuck's site before and these sorts of things form the basis for a great resource of information relating to the history of O&W watches. It would be nice to get hold of as much of this sort of information as possible. Anyone know of anything else around?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Thanks for sharing, Dave
> 
> I own four shown in the catalogue and hope to get a few more as when I can
> 
> ...


My pleasure Mike







Which 4 watches in the catalogue have you already got? I haven't got any vintage models yet, unless you count the Arogno as one. However, I do have a sizeable collection of other O&W's including a Mirage II, M-65, Oceanmaster, MP 2801, MP AS-2063 and a Cougar.

regards

Dave



artistmike said:


> I've seen these on Chuck's site before and these sorts of things form the basis for a great resource of information relating to the history of O&W watches. It would be nice to get hold of as much of this sort of information as possible. Anyone know of anything else around?


Mike, I stumbled across these links having never seen them before. I haven't done any detailed searching on the internet yet, although I imagine that a lot of the names make good search terms









cheers

Dave


----------

